# Iliotibial band release



## gnp001 (Jun 15, 2010)

This is a new one for me.  Can anyone help with what exactly a iliotibial band release is?  Thanks!


"L knee iliotibial band release, poly exchange, excision bony overgrowth femur”


----------



## drado72 (Jul 1, 2010)

Iliotibial band release is a fasciotomy, see CPT code 27305.  The physician incises the iliotibial tract, fascia lata, and intramuscular septum transversely above the patella.


----------

